# SAA and vaping goods



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/17)

Does anyone know about this new restriction by SAA? Zoom in to see








Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Christos (29/11/17)

As far as I'm aware ecigs and batteries are only for hand luggage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PhillipF (29/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Does anyone know about this new restriction by SAA? Zoom in to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.flysaa.com/manage-fly/baggage/restricted-items

From the website it seems that just its use is restricted.





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/17)

Thanks @PhillipF


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (29/11/17)

Use is prohibited but carrying in hand luggage is ok. Don't vape and fly

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (30/11/17)

I had it weird. Khulula = checked baggage and Mango = carry on baggage


----------

